# Accents sur iPad



## lesbains (18 Février 2012)

Bonjour
Les accents sur mon iPad ne fonctionnent pas, si je rest appuye sur une voyelle il ne se passe rien et lorsque je la relache elle se met normalement. Cela fonctionnait au debut mais je ne peux dire si c'est depuis le mise a jour de Ios 5 ou non.
Quelqu'un a une solution?
Merci


----------



## Azergoth (22 Février 2012)

Vérifie ta langue dans les paramètres? peut-être que tu n'es pas (que) en français?


----------

